# Irrigation contractors, hello? Bueller?



## JohnnyBGreen (Apr 19, 2021)

Just putting some feelers out there, but anyone else who's tried to schedule some irrigation system work.
How have you fared? 
I've got an ancient system that's needed some intense TLC both from me and a specialist. 
The coverage uniformity is 60% at best in most areas, and I have some bone dry landscaping beds.

At the start of this season, I called the company that graciously got my ancient system up and running, to see if they could install some drip zones for me. As well as re-lay out my large front yard with rotors. Right now it's 3 zones of sprays...at 35% efficiency from my cup test!!!

Anyway, they said they couldn't come out till late June. 
So I called another company, with 4.5 stars in the area. 
They came out right away for a quote, for 2 new drip zones. Sent me the quote a few days later. I signed off on it and said "you're good to go at your earliest." 
Nothing........
It's practically July now, and I'm thinking I should just do this myself. Even though I'm not keen on cutting/tapping into my mainline.... looks like it's up to me. 
Half my front landscaping died in the drought so I set up some quick drip to the hose spigot.

Anyone else have a real difficult time with irrigation contractors?
I know everyone's busy, but the ghosting, when I'm willing to throw money at 'em. Seems wild!


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

as someone that is looking to get irrigation installed this year and talking with several companies...

they just can't keep up with the current demand, covid has everyone home wanting to improve every aspect of their own property and i guess getting irrigation is more in demand than ever. every guy i've talked to is running like crazy, most companies here are quoting and taking installation dates for next summer, not enough time left to do anymore this year. they're all like that, working 7 days a week trying to keep up to demand, only so many summer hours and they're all booked.

my guess is you're in-line and they'll get to you when they can. these smaller companies that don't have full office setups don't even have the time to answer their phones while they're busy working in the dirt.

i would just send a text and just say you're just asking for confirmation that they are still coming, bugging these guys too much right now will end you up on the black list as they have so much business it doesn't matter to them.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I think contractors in many trades are just so busy right now that they don't care. It's frustrating.


----------



## SullyCT79 (May 14, 2018)

I consider myself lucky. I got 4 quotes at the beginning of June and they just finished my install (brand new system) yesterday.


----------



## ZachUA (Dec 28, 2018)

I had been trying for 2 years to get irrigation installed at my house. I had one guy come out and give me a quote of something super high like $14k and other than that company I couldn't get anyone else to even call me back. I even had a buddy who works in landscaping give me the number of two guys he trusts and I couldn't get connected with them either. I finally ended up talking to a guy in person that I saw working on a system on a neighbors house. He gave me a quote that day and came back the next weekend and started working on mine.


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

Ware said:


> I think contractors in many trades are just so busy right now that they don't care. It's frustrating.


I wouldn't want to be building a house right now...

Any frustration w that 🤔


----------



## Hoosier (Jun 12, 2018)

@JohnnyBGreen I have definitely experienced this, but did find a reputable company to give me a quote on a redesign in February when they were just sitting around waiting for Spring (I'm in Indiana, so Dec - March are slow for landscape and irrigation companies). Seeing that you're in Chicago, if you don't have any luck this summer, might consider trying again in December, and scheduling for the Spring.

The quote that I got was reasonable, but I got a separate quote from another company that was clearly a "If he's willing to pay this ridiculous amount, we'll fit it into the schedule" quote. The reasonable quote was from a reputable company, but I didn't feel that they put much thought into the design. I asked them about it, nicely, and they said that the design was just a general guide for the purpose of estimating the job, but that it would be full coverage when they do it. What I realized is that they probably don't have the time to do a really thought out design/plan, but would likely do so once the job was on the schedule.

I decided to just learn how to design it on my own, which I'm glad I did, as I've learned a lot about how the systems work and should be laid out, and am able to take into account the factors that I know should be considered, but that a company that isn't in the yard all the time wouldn't be aware of (dry areas due to full sun, soggy areas due to neighbor's irrigation watering parts of my yard, etc.). Also have learned how to maintain the system in the future as far as adjustments I'll need to make, troubleshooting certain areas, or moving heads. I do plan to hire out the install, or at least running the pipe, as they have machinery that can do it in 1 day, and would take me weeks or more, which I don't have time for. If you go this route, maybe there are companies that would just do the pipe for you, that typically work on more of a commercial level, and might be a way around getting a residential irrigation company to come out, if they're all swamped.

So for those reasons, I recommend designing it on your own. Also see that you've got 1700 sq ft of turf, which should be pretty quick and easy for you to design, even considering landscape irrigation as well. I have mentioned irrigationtutorials.com a couple times in recent posts, but the guys that know a lot more of what they're talking about on this site have as well, and it has been a great resource.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

^+1

One benefit of doing the design is that you can then ask for a quote using your drawing. Tell them this is what I want and give me a quote to buy and install.

You can also find some guys to do the trenching for all the pipes from your design and you just finish the head install. I think @Ware did this in his old house. I think he has a thread somewhere. Maybe it is part of his journal. Ware irrigation install popped up in a google search and that's how I discovered TLF years ago.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Ware's Irrigation | Spring 2017

Yes, I designed my system and then paid a contractor to install it. I didn't have enough free time to do it myself. I spent a lot of time on Irrigation Tutorials and knew what I wanted each zone to look like, so I was able to just hand them a drawing to bid. It took a lot of work on the front end, but there was no question about what I was getting (proper head-to-head spacing, knowing my total flow rate for each zone, etc.). I left the trenching layout up to their discretion, but the head locations were all on the drawing. It turned out really well.


----------



## thebmrust (Jun 29, 2020)

Small jobs probably aren't very profitable either. It could be a prioritization issue not a schedule issue.


----------



## JohnnyBGreen (Apr 19, 2021)

BBLOCK said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> > I think contractors in many trades are just so busy right now that they don't care. It's frustrating.
> ...


You're certainly right about that!
Our new neighbors have been renovating their new house since May, and they've run into roadblock after roadblock in the current environment. 
They've had to do all the kitchen demo, wall knocking-down, electrical, themselves.
They were lucky to find 1 plumber. 
They had an order for kitchen cabinets in early June, but that order fell through and went to backorder till next January!
Their story goes, that they've had to visit 12 cabinetry suppliers and make some concessions on decor, in order to get actual cabinets delivered by end of this summer. 
I don't envy them!
I was going to do some new wood flooring throughout the house this year. Pshhhhhh, notgonnhappen.com


----------



## JohnnyBGreen (Apr 19, 2021)

Thanks folks!
I think a lot of responses are mirroring my realization.
Due to the dry dry dry weather, I was able to get the front hose tap drip system in to save the front landscaping at least.
I'll see if I can get to the mainline valve-add later this season.

As for the front yard redesign, @Hoosier , oops, my yard is 7200sq ft turf. Corrected!
But my front yard is aprox. 2500sq ft that really needs to be re-laid out from scratch.
I think I'm going to have to do what's recommended by y'all.
Self-design it myself, and contract its install for next season.

I too have learned so much about irrigation layout and coverage etc.
I do CAD and engineering for the day job, so laying out the heads for the front yard and rough piping won't be bad.
I want to get it down from 3 zones to 1 on MP Rotators.
I did the same for the back yard with MPs, 5 zones to 2, and it's working splendidly. 
The front yard just needs some digging, and I'll see if I can get a firm to do that next season.

What wild times we live in.


----------



## burntfire (Dec 10, 2020)

JohnnyBGreen said:


> Thanks folks!
> I think a lot of responses are mirroring my realization.
> Due to the dry dry dry weather, I was able to get the front hose tap drip system in to save the front landscaping at least.
> I'll see if I can get to the mainline valve-add later this season.
> ...


On 2,500 sq ft? I hope you have good water supply.


----------

